# محبة الاعداء . هل هي وصية صعبة ؟



## amgd beshara (6 أغسطس 2012)

مقدمة :

ليست المحبة مجرد إحدى الفضائل وعلى نفس المستوى مع رفيقتها الإيمان والرجاء. إنما هي سيّدتها على الإطلاق إذ تعطيها كمالها وغايتها واستحقاقها. بدونها لا يستحق الإيمان مكافأةً، ولا الرجاء يبلغ غايته وهي رؤية الله في السماء والتمتّع برضاه وصداقته على هذه الأرض، وبدونها أيضاً تصبح محبة القريب اسماً بدون مسمى وشعوراً أجوف قابلاً للانقلاب والتبدّل.

والمحبة هي الشعور الطبيعي الذي من المفروض أن يملأ قلب الإنسان.

 قال كاهن رعية ارس، الأب فياني: "قبل أيام وأنا عائد إلى البيت كانت العصافير الصغيرة تطير في الأحراش. فصرت أبكي قائلاً في سرّي "لله درّك من كائنات صغيرة. خلقك الله لتغردي وها أنت تغردين. وخلق الإنسان ليحب الله وها إنه لا يحبّه".

وتأتي أولوية المحبة من كونها تربطنا وتوحّدنا بالله غايتنا. أمّا الإيمان والرجاء فلا يقدران لأنهما يتواجدان أحياناً في النفس إلى جانب الخطيئة المميتة.

 وقد قال القدّيس أغسطينوس: "من لا يحب الله، فإنه يؤمن عبثاً ويرجو عبثاً. ولهذا أمر الرب يسوع: "أحبب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك وكل نفسك. ولا وصية أعظم منها".



كتَبَ بُولُس يقُولُ أنَّهُ عندما أحبَّ يسُوعُ أعداءَهُ، كانَ يُحِبُّنا جميعاً:

"لأنَّ المسيح إذْ كُنَّا بعدُ ضُعَفاء ماتَ في الوَقتِ المُعَيَّن لأجلِ الفُجَّار. ولكنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ محبَّتَهُ لنا لأنَّهُ ونَحنُ بعدُ خُطاةٌ ماتَ المَسيح لأجلِنا. لأنَّهُ إن كُنَّا ونَحنُ أعداءٌ قد صُولِحنا معَ اللهِ بِمَوتِ إبنهِ، فَبِالأَولى كثيراً ونحنُ مُصالَحُون نخلُصُ بِحَياتِهِ."(رُومية 5: 6، 8، 10)

في هذا المَقطَع، يُخبِرُنا بُولُس أنَّ محبَّةَ المسيح فَريدَةٌ، لأنَّها غيرُ مشرُوطة. فهُوَ لا يُحِبُّنا فقط عندما نُحسِنُ التصرُّف، بل يُحِبُّنا أيضاً عندما نُخطِئُ، رُغمَ أنَّ هذا يُحزِنُهُ. ولقد برهَنَ هذه المحبَّة لأنَّهُ ماتَ لأجلِنا ونحنُ لا نزالُ خُطاةً آثمين- أي عندما كُنَّا لا نزالُ أعداءَهُ. فلو لم يُحِبّ يسُوعُ أعداءَهُ، لما كانَ هُناكَ خلاصٌ مُتوفِّرٌ لأيٍّ منَّا.

لقد كانَ لدى يسُوع ذلكَ النَّوع من المحبَّة، الذي نجدُ وصفاً لهُ في إصحاحِ المحبَّةِ العظيم لبُولُس الرسُول، ذلكَ النوع من المحبَّة التي لا تسقطُ لأنَّها غيرُ مشرُوطة، وغيرُ مَبنِيَّة على حُسنِ الأداء (1كُورنثُوس 13: 4- 7)


لقد كانَ يسُوعُ فريداً بينَ غيرِهِ من الشخصِيَّات العالَميَّة، بكونِهِ أحبَّ أعداءَهُ. عندما كانَ مُعلَّقَاً على الصَّلِيب صلَّى تلكَ الصلاة غير الإعتِيادِيَّة لأولئكَ الذين صلَبُوهُ قائِلاً، "إغفِرْ لهُم يا أبَتاهُ لأنَّهُم لا يعلَمُونَ ماذا يفعَلُون." يا لِهذهِ اللحظة الحاسِمة اللافِتة، أنَّهُ عندما كانَ يمُوتُ عن الخُطاةِ في هذا العالم، ومن أجلِ الناس أنفُسِهم الذين كانُوا يصلُبُونَهُ، كانَ قادِراً أن يُصَلِّيَ صلاتَهُ العَظيمة: "إغفِرْ لهُم يا أبتاهُ." (لُوقا 23: 34
و لم يكتفي فقط بأن صلي لاجلهم لكنة اوجد لهم العذر ايضا فيما يفعلونة ...


----------



## amgd beshara (6 أغسطس 2012)

*محبة الاعداء في الكتاب المقدس :*

يقول البعض ان ان المحبة هي سمة العهد الجديد فقط ولا يوجد مثل هذة المحبة في العهد القديم !!!
و للاسف ان من يقول هذا لم يقرأ قط الكتاب الذى تعلمنا منة ان ( الله محبة ) و انة كما هو الله في صفاتة يجب ان نجتهد لنكون علي تلك الصورة نحن ايضا ... ولكن شكرا لله الذي لم يتركنا ... بل هو العامل بداخلنا بقوة الهيه 

ايات المحبة من العهد القديم :

- المحبة هي الشعور الذي يكنة الله لاولادة  «لَمَّا كَانَ إِسْرَائِيلُ غُلاَماً أَحْبَبْتُهُ وَمِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْنِي .... هو 11 : 1

- هي الحبال التي يجذب بها شعبة  (كُنْتُ أَجْذِبُهُمْ بِحِبَالِ الْبَشَرِ بِرُبُطِ الْمَحَبَّةِ وَكُنْتُ لَهُمْ  كَمَنْ يَرْفَعُ النِّيرَ عَنْ أَعْنَاقِهِمْ وَمَدَدْتُ إِلَيْهِ مُطْعِماً  إِيَّاهُ... هو 11 : 4

- اختيار شعب الله كان مسألة محبة ..ليْسَ مِنْ كَوْنِكُمْ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ سَائِرِ الشُّعُوبِ التَصَقَ الرَّبُّ بِكُمْ  وَاخْتَارَكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ أَقَلُّ مِنْ سَائِرِ الشُّعُوبِ. 8بَل مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ  الرَّبِّ إِيَّاكُمْ وَحِفْظِهِ القَسَمَ الذِي أَقْسَمَ لآِبَائِكُمْ أَخْرَجَكُمُ  الرَّبُّ بِيَدٍ شَدِيدَةٍ وَفَدَاكُمْ مِنْ بَيْتِ العُبُودِيَّةِ...تث 7 :7

- و قاد الله من فيض محبتة شعبة خارج مصر .. وَلأَجْلِ أَنَّهُ أَحَبَّ آبَاءَكَ وَاخْتَارَ نَسْلهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ  أَخْرَجَكَ بِحَضْرَتِهِ بِقُوَّتِهِ العَظِيمَةِ مِنْ مِصْرَ...تث 4 : 37

-و في المقابل يؤمر شعبة ان يحبون الرب الههم .. وَأَصْنَعُ إِحْسَاناً إِلى أُلُوفٍ مِنْ مُحِبِّيَّ وَحَافِظِي وَصَايَايَ...تث 5 : 10
- ليس فقط يحبوة بل من كل قلوبهم و افكارهم و قوتهم ..فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ  كُلِّ قُوَّتِكَ.......تث 6 : 5

-المحبة أزلية: "إني أحببتك حباً أبدياً" (ار 3:31).

- وعن حبّه لشعبه قال الله: "أتنسى المرأة مرضعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها؟ لكن ولو أن هؤلاء نسين لا أنساك أنا" (أش 15:49).

و هذة بعض ايات اخري تتحدث عن المحبة في العهد القديم :

امثال 10: 12 البغضة تهيج خصومات والمحبة تستر كل الذنوب

امثال 15: 17 اكلة من البقول حيث تكون المحبة خير من ثور معلوف ومعه بغضة

امثال 17: 9 من يستر معصية يطلب المحبة ومن يكرر أمرا يفرق بين الاصدقاء

نشيد الانشاد 8: 6 اجعلني كخاتم على قلبك كخاتم على ساعدك. لان المحبة قوية كالموت. الغيرة قاسية كالهاوية. لهيبها لهيب نار لظى الرب

نشيد الانشاد 8: 7 مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع ان تطفئ المحبة والسيول لا تغمرها. ان اعطى الانسان كل ثروة بيته بدل المحبة تحتقر احتقارا

ارميا 31: 3 تراءى لي الرب من بعيد. ومحبة ابدية احببتك من اجل ذلك ادمت لك الرحمة

و اضيف الي ذلك بعض ايات المحبة من العهد الجديد :


متى 24: 12 ولكثرة الاثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين

مرقس 12 :33 ومحبته من كل القلب ومن كل الفهم ومن كل النفس ومن كل القدرة ومحبة القريب كالنفس هي افضل من جميع المحرقات والذبائح

لوقا 11: 42 ولكن ويل لكم ايها الفريسيون لانكم تعشّرون النعنع والسذاب وكل بقل وتتجاوزون عن الحق ومحبة الله. كان ينبغي ان تعملوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك

يوحنا 5: 42 ولكني قد عرفتكم ان ليست لكم محبة الله في انفسكم

رومية 5: 5 والرجاء لا يخزي لان محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا

رومية 8: 35 من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح. أشدّة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عري ام خطر ام سيف

رومية 8: 39 ولا علو ولا عمق ولا خليقة اخرى تقدر ان تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا

رومية 12: 9 المحبة فلتكن بلا رياء. كونوا كارهين الشر ملتصقين بالخير

رومية 12: 10 وادّين بعضكم بعضا بالمحبة الاخوية. مقدمين بعضكم بعضا في الكرامة

رومية 13: 10 المحبة لا تصنع شرا للقريب. فالمحبة هي تكميل الناموس

رومية 14: 15 فان كان اخوك بسبب طعامك يحزن فلست تسلك بعد حسب المحبة. لا تهلك بطعامك ذلك الذي مات المسيح لاجله

رومية 15: 30 فاطلب اليكم ايها الاخوة بربنا يسوع المسيح وبمحبة الروح ان تجاهدوا معي في الصلوات من اجلي الى الله

1 كورنثوس 4: 21 ماذا تريدون. أبعصا آتي اليكم ام بالمحبة وروح الوداعة

1 كورنثوس 8: 1 واما من جهة ما ذبح للاوثان فنعلم ان لجميعنا علما. العلم ينفخ ولكن المحبة تبني

1 كورنثوس 14: 1 اتبعوا المحبة ولكن جدوا للمواهب الروحية وبالأولى ان تتنبأوا

1 كورنثوس 16: 14 لتصر كل اموركم في محبة

2 كورنثوس 2: 4 لاني من حزن كثير وكأبة قلب كتبت اليكم بدموع كثيرة لا لكي تحزنوا بل لكي تعرفوا المحبة التي عندي ولا سيّما من نحوكم

2 كورنثوس 2: 8 لذلك اطلب ان تمكنوا له المحبة

2 كورنثوس 5: 14 لان محبة المسيح تحصرنا. اذ نحن نحسب هذا انه ان كان واحد قد مات لاجل الجميع فالجميع اذا ماتوا

2 كورنثوس 6: 6 في طهارة في علم في اناة في لطف في الروح القدس في محبة بلا رياء

2 كورنثوس 13: 11 اخيرا ايها الاخوة افرحوا. اكملوا. تعزوا. اهتموا اهتماما واحدا. عيشوا بالسلام واله المحبة والسلام سيكون معكم

2 كورنثوس 13: 14 نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم آمين

غلاطية 5: 6 لانه في المسيح يسوع لا الختان ينفع شيئا ولا الغرلة بل الايمان العامل بالمحبة

غلاطية 5: 13 فانكم انما دعيتم للحرية ايها الاخوة. غير انه لا تصيّروا الحرية فرصة للجسد بل بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم بعضا

غلاطية 5: 22 واما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول اناة لطف صلاح ايمان

افسس 1: 4 كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة

افسس 3: 18 وانتم متأصلون ومتأسسون في المحبة حتى تستطيعوا ان تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو

افسس 3: 19 وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة لكي تمتلئوا الى كل ملء الله

افسس 4: 2 بكل تواضع ووداعة وبطول اناة محتملين بعضكم بعضا في المحبة

افسس 4: 15 بل صادقين في المحبة ننمو في كل شيء الى ذاك الذي هو الراس المسيح

افسس 4: 16 الذي منه كل الجسد مركبا معا ومقترنا بموازرة كل مفصل حسب عمل على قياس كل جزء يحصّل نمو الجسد لبنيانه
في المحبة

افسس 5: 2 واسلكوا في المحبة كما احبنا المسيح ايضا واسلم نفسه لاجلنا قربانا وذبيحة للّه رائحة طيبة

افسس 6: 23 سلام على الاخوة ومحبة بايمان من الله الآب والرب يسوع المسيح

فيلبي 1: 17 واولئك عن محبة عالمين اني موضوع لحماية الانجيل

فيلبي 2: 1 فان كان وعظ ما في المسيح ان كانت تسلية ما للمحبة ان كانت شركة ما في الروح ان كانت احشاء ورأفة

فيلبي 2: 2 فتمموا فرحي حتى تفتكروا فكرا واحدا ولكم محبة واحدة بنفس واحدة مفتكرين شيئا واحدا

كولوسي 2: 2 لكي تتعزى قلوبهم مقترنة في المحبة لكل غنى يقين الفهم لمعرفة سرّ الله الآب والمسيح

كولوسي 3: 14 وعلى جميع هذه البسوا المحبة التي هي رباط الكمال

1 تسالونيكي 3: 12 والرب ينميكم ويزيدكم في المحبة بعضكم لبعض وللجميع كما نحن ايضا لكم

1 تسالونيكي 4: 9 واما المحبة الاخوية فلا حاجة لكم ان اكتب اليكم عنها لانكم انفسكم متعلمون من الله ان يحب بعضكم بعضا

1 تسالونيكي 5: 8 واما نحن الذين من نهار فلنصح لابسين درع الايمان والمحبة وخوذة هي رجاء .الخلاص

1 تسالونيكي 5: 13 وان تعتبروهم كثيرا جدا في المحبة من اجل عملهم. سالموا بعضكم بعضا

2 تسالونيكي 1: 3 ينبغي لنا ان نشكر الله كل حين من جهتكم ايها الاخوة كما يحق لان ايمانكم ينمو كثيرا ومحبة كل واحد منكم
جميعا بعضكم لبعض تزداد

2 تسالونيكي 2: 10 وبكل خديعة الاثم في الهالكين لانهم لم يقبلوا محبة الحق حتى يخلصوا

2 تسالونيكي 3: 5 والرب يهدي قلوبكم الى محبة الله والى صبر المسيح

1 تيموثاوس 1: 5 واما غاية الوصية فهي المحبة من قلب طاهر وضمير صالح وايمان بلا رياء

1 تيموثاوس 1: 14 وتفاضلت نعمة ربنا جدا مع الايمان والمحبة التي في المسيح يسوع

1 تيموثاوس 2 :15 ولكنها ستخلص بولادة الاولاد ان ثبتن في الايمان والمحبة والقداسة مع التعقل

1 تيموثاوس 4: 12 لا يستهن احد بحداثتك بل كن قدوة للمؤمنين في الكلام في التصرف في المحبة في الروح في الايمان في الطهارة

1 تيموثاوس 6: 10 لان محبة المال اصل لكل الشرور الذي اذ ابتغاه قوم ضلّوا عن الايمان وطعنوا انفسهم باوجاع كثيرة

1 تيموثاوس 6: 11 واما انت يا انسان الله فاهرب من هذا واتبع البر والتقوى والايمان والمحبة والصبر والوداعة

2 تيموثاوس 1: 7 لان الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح

2 تيموثاوس 1: 13 تمسك بصورة الكلام الصحيح الذي سمعته مني في الايمان والمحبة التي في المسيح يسوع

2 تيموثاوس 2: 22 اما الشهوات الشبابية فاهرب منها واتبع البر والايمان والمحبة والسلام مع الذين يدعون الرب من قلب نقي

2 تيموثاوس 3: 4 خائنين مقتحمين متصلفين محبين للذات دون محبة لله

تيطس 2: 2 ان يكون الاشياخ صاحين ذوي وقار متعقلين اصحاء في الايمان والمحبة والصبر

فيلمون 1: 9 من اجل المحبة اطلب بالحري اذ انا انسان هكذا نظير بولس الشيخ والآن اسير يسوع المسيح ايضا

عبرانيين 6: 10 لان الله ليس بظالم حتى ينسى عملكم وتعب المحبة التي اظهرتموها نحو اسمه اذ قد خدمتم القديسين وتخدمونهم

عبرانيين 10: 24 ولنلاحظ بعضنا بعضا للتحريض على المحبة والاعمال الحسنة

عبرانيين 13: 1 لتثبت المحبة الاخوية

عبرانيين 13 :5 لتكن سيرتكم خالية من محبة المال. كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم لانه قال لا اهملك ولا اتركك

يعقوب 4: 4 ايها الزناة والزواني أما تعلمون ان محبة العالم عداوة للّه. فمن اراد ان يكون محبا للعالم فقد صار عدوا للّه

1 بطرس 1: 22 طهّروا نفوسكم في طاعة الحق بالروح للمحبة الاخوية العديمة الرياء فاحبوا بعضكم بعضا من قلب طاهر بشدة

1 بطرس 3: 8 والنهاية كونوا جميعا متحدي الرأي بحس واحد ذوي محبة اخوية مشفقين لطفاء

1 بطرس 4: 8 ولكن قبل كل شيء لتكن محبتكم بعضكم لبعض شديدة لان المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا

1 بطرس 5: 14 سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة المحبة. سلام لكم جميعكم الذين في المسيح يسوع آمين

2 بطرس 1: 7 وفي التقوى مودة اخوية وفي المودة الاخوية محبة

1 يوحنا 2: 5 واما من حفظ كلمته فحقا في هذا قد تكملت محبة الله. بهذا نعرف اننا فيه

1 يوحنا 2: 15 لا تحبوا العالم ولا الاشياء التي في العالم. ان احب احد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب

1 يوحنا 3: 1 انظروا اية محبة اعطانا الآب حتى ندعى اولاد الله. من اجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم لانه لا يعرفه

1 يوحنا 3: 16 بهذا قد عرفنا المحبة ان ذاك وضع نفسه لاجلنا فنحن ينبغي لنا ان نضع نفوسنا لاجل الاخوة

1 يوحنا 3: 17 واما من كان له معيشة العالم ونظر اخاه محتاجا واغلق احشاءه عنه فكيف تثبت محبة الله فيه

1 يوحنا 4: 7 ايها الاحباء لنحب بعضنا بعضا لان المحبة هي من الله وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله ويعرف الله

1 يوحنا 4: 8 ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة

1 يوحنا 4: 9 بهذا أظهرت محبة الله فينا ان الله قد ارسل ابنه الوحيد الى العالم

1 يوحنا 4: 9 بهذا أظهرت محبة الله فينا ان الله قد ارسل ابنه الوحيد الى العالم لكي نحيا به

1 يوحنا 4: 10 في هذه هي المحبة ليس اننا نحن احببنا الله بل انه هو احبنا وارسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا

1 يوحنا 4: 16 ونحن قد عرفنا وصدقنا المحبة التي للّه فينا. الله محبة ومن يثبت في المحبة يثبت في الله والله فيه

1 يوحنا 4: 17 بهذا تكملت المحبة فينا ان يكون لنا ثقة في يوم الدين لانه كما هو في هذا العالم هكذا نحن ايضا

1يوحنا 4: 18 لا خوف في المحبة بل المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف الى خارج لان الخوف له عذاب واما من خاف فلم يتكمل في المحبة

1 يوحنا 5: 3 فان هذه هي محبة الله ان نحفظ وصاياه. ووصاياه ليست ثقيلة

2 يوحنا 1: 3 تكون معكم نعمة ورحمة وسلام من الله الآب ومن الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الآب بالحق والمحبة

2 يوحنا 1 :6 وهذه هي المحبة ان نسلك بحسب وصاياه. هذه هي الوصية كما سمعتم من البدء ان تسلكوا فيها

يهوذا 1: 2 لتكثر لكم الرحمة والسلام والمحبة

يهوذا 1: 21 واحفظوا انفسكم في محبة الله منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الابدية


و في الموضوع القادم سوف نتكلم عن الموضوع الرئيسي ( محبة الاعداء )
اذكروني في صلاتكم 


يتبع


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 أغسطس 2012)

أختيار صحيح لموضوع صعب على الاخر تقبله! 

تحياتي لك


----------



## MaRiNa G (6 أغسطس 2012)

مش صعب تنفيذ الوصية اذا مسكنا في ايد المسيح 
لكن لو بعيد عنه صعب جدااااا


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

> أختيار صحيح لموضوع صعب على الاخر تقبله!
> 
> تحياتي لك


شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

> مش صعب تنفيذ الوصية اذا مسكنا في ايد المسيح
> لكن لو بعيد عنه صعب جدااااا


امين
صح جدا الكلام دة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rania79 (7 أغسطس 2012)

بنحاول بجد
ميرسى ليك


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

> بنحاول بجد
> ميرسى ليك


امين بنعمة ربنا
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## amgd beshara (8 أغسطس 2012)

*معني المحبة:*

 ماهية المحبة :

أ- تعريف المحبة: هي فضيلة فائقة الطبيعة يفيضها الله في الإرادة بها نحب من أجل ذاته والقريب حباً له. هي عطية إلهية لأن صداقتنا لله تفوق كل متطلبات الطبيعة البشرية وتفكيرها المحصور.
 فمن يدّعي أنه يصادق الله إذا لم يدعه هو نفسه ويرفعه:
 "محبة الله أُفيضت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس الذي وهب لنا" (رو5:5).

ب- مَن نحب؟

-       الله، فوق كل شيء وفوق المكافأة التي وعدنا بها.

-       الكنيسة التي تواصل عمل المسيح.

-     نحب خلاصنا الروحي: "أرغب في أن أنحلّ لأكون مع المسيح".

-       خير إخوتنا الروحي ثم الزمني، والعام قبل الخاص.

 محبة الله

يقول توما الإكويني:
 "المحبة هي مودة متبادلة بين الله والخليقة وصداقة حقيقية".
 وتتطلب الصداقة تعهداً متبادلاً على حسب إمكانيات كل طرف، لأننا لا نقدر أن نقدم لله بقدر ما يقدم لنا وإنما نقدر أن نعطيه كل إمكانياتنا (القليلة) كما أنه أعطانا فوق إمكانياتنا (بشخص ابنه الحبيب). 

  نمو المحبة وزوالها:

 نعني بالمحبة أولاً الفضيلة الإلهية وليس شعور الشفقة العقيم الذي يمكن أن يشعر به الإنسان نحو الحيوانات. وتلد المحبة وتنمو فينا بفضل النعمة الإلهية. ونستطيع بأعمالنا الصالحة أن نهيئ أنفسنا لأن نستحق من رحمة الله ازدياداً في درجة محبتنا. 

المحبة تُقاس ليس بالكمية وعدد الأعمال وكثرتها وإنما بكثافة العمل وعمقه.
 فرُبَّ عمل محبة واحد في سبيل الله يحتوي قوة أعظم من عشرات الأعمال السطحية. وحياة قصيرة في محبة الله لأفضل من حياة طويلة فاترة. وينال الله مجداً أكثر من الذي يهدي إلى الإيمان خاطئاً واحداً يصل القداسة من الذي يهدي كثيرين يبقون فاترين.

 وتموت المحبة الإلهية في ضمير الإنسان، ليس بسبب خطايانا العرضية وإنما بسبب الخطايا المميتة. إنما تضعف الخطيئة العرضية قوة المحبة وتحضّر الإنسان للخطيئة المميتة وتحول دون التقدّم المطرد. وبالاعتراف تعود المحبة إلى درجتها السابقة أو أكثر.

  أهمية المحبة:

 تأتي من كونها تربطنا بالله  وتجعلنا شركاء معه في المحبة المتبادلة وأبناء له.
 وهي العمل الخاص بالله، فالله لا يؤمن ولا يرجو إنما يحب. وعندما نحب الله والقريب من أجل الله إنما نتشبّه بالله .
 قال أغسطينوس: "إذا أحببت الأرض فأنت أرضي، وإذا أحببت الله فماذا أقول لك؟ إنك إلهي". 
وإذا فقدت المحبة، يفقد الإيمان سبب وجوده والرجاء . 

فما الفائدة من أن نؤمن بالله إن لم نكن نحبّه؟
 فالشياطين تؤمن أكثر منّا. وما الفائدة من أن نرجو الله ومكافأته إن لم نكن نحبه لأننا لن نحصل عليها. و"إذا كان لي الإيمان حتى أنقل الجبال ولم تكن فيّ المحبة فلست بشيء" (1كور 2:13). المحبة رباط الكمال، ويُقاس عمق وعلو الحياة الروحية بكمال المحبة.

 درجات محبة الله:

 وقد ميّز القديس إكلمنضس 3 طبقات من محبي الله:

-       مَن يتصرفون كذلك خوفاً من العقاب وهم يشبهون العبيد.

-        مَن يتصرفون كذلك حباً بالمكافأة وكأنهم أجراء.

-        مَن يحاولون إرضاء الله من أجل إرضائه وهم كالأبناء.

وكلما ارتفعت المحبة في النفس نتج عنها مزيد من الفرح والاتحاد بالله والسلام الداخلي . ومحب الله يحاول أن يجعل كل الناس يحبون الله مثله


----------



## amgd beshara (8 أغسطس 2012)

*محبة الاعداء*

«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ:  تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 44وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ:  أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ،  وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ، 45لِكَيْ  تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ  شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ  وَالظَّالِمِينَ. 46لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ، فَأَيُّ  أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 47وَإِنْ  سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ  الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟48فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا  أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.
مت 5 : 49
​


لم تأمر الشريعة ببغض العدوّ .  لقد ألزمت بحب القريب وسمحت بمقابلة العداوة بعداوة مساوية، لكي تمهد لطريقٍ أكمل، أن يحب الإنسان قريبه على مستوى عام، أي كل بشر. يظهر ذلك بوضوح من الشريعة نفسها التي قدّمت نصيبًا من محبّة الأعداء. 

هذا من جانب ومن جانب آخر كان الشعب في بداية علاقته بالله غير قادر على التمييز بين الخاطي والخطيّة،
 و كان الله قديما يستخدم الشعب اليهودي لينزل بة الدينونة علي الشعوب الاخري عندما تكمل خطيتهم كما استخدم الله الطبيعة في الطوفان و كما احرق اهل سدوم و عمورة مستخدما ما فوق الطبيعة خاصة وأن اليهود كانوا سريعًا ما يسقطون في عبادة آلهة الأمم المحيطين بهم. 

لقد طالب السيّد المسيح المؤمنين أن يصعدوا بروحه القدّوس على سلّم الحب فيحبّون حتى الأعداء، ويحسنون إلى المبغضين لهم، ويصلّون لأجل المسيئين إليهم. وبهذا يحملون مثال أبيهم السماوي وشبهه. 
محبة الصديق شئ عادي يمكن أن يتصف به حتى المثني و الملحد .. أما محبة العدو ، فهي الخلق السامي النبيل الذي يريده الرب لنا … أنه يريدنا أن نكره الشر وليس الأشرار … نكره الخطأ وليس الخطأ وليس من يخطئ … فالمخطئون هم مجرد ضحايا للفهم الخاطئ أو الشيطان ، علينا أن نحبهم ونصلي لأجلهم ، لكي يتركوا ما هم فيه . 

يرى القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 
أن غاية مجيء السيّد إلينا إنّما هو الارتفاع بنا إلى هذا السموّ إذ يقول :
(جاء المسيح بهذا الهدف، أن يغرس هذه الأمور في ذهننا حتى يجعلنا نافعين لأعدائنا كما لأصدقائنا
ليس شيء يفرح قلب الله مثل أن يرى الإنسان المطرود من أخيه يفتح قلبه ليضمّه بالحب فيه، باسطًا يديه ليصلّي من أجله! يرى الله فيه صورته ومثاله!
 لهذا يختم السيّد الوصيّة بقوله "لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات، فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين". )

إن كنّا في مياه المعموديّة ننال روح التبنّي، ننعم بالسلطان أن نصير أولاد الله (يو 1: 12)، فإنّنا بأعمال الحب التي هي ثمرة روحه القدّوس فينا نمارس بنوتنا له، وننمو فيها ونزكِّيها. أبوّته لنا تدفعنا للحب، والحب يزكِّي بنوتنا له، 

يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: 
(هذا هو السبب الذي لأجله ندعوه في الصلاة أبًا، لا لنتذكّر نعمته فحسب، وإنما من أجل الفضيلة فلا نفعل شيئًا غير لائق بعلاقة كهذه )

الله محبة، وفى العهد الجديد عهد النعمة يسكب الله روح المحبة فى قلوبنا، ومن ثماره المحبة 
( وَالرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ فِي  قُلُوبِنَا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُعْطَى لَنَا )
رو 5 : 5
( وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: مَحَبَّةٌ فَرَحٌ سَلاَمٌ، طُولُ أَنَاةٍ  لُطْفٌ صَلاَحٌ، إِيمَانٌ 23وَدَاعَةٌ تَعَفُّفٌ. ضِدَّ أَمْثَالِ هَذِهِ لَيْسَ  نَامُوسٌ.  ) غل 5 : 22

 وكمال الإنسان المسيحى أن يمتلئ محبة لله أولاً ولكل الناس حتى لمن هم يعادونه، فى العهد الجديد يتصور المسيح فينا (  إِلَى أَنْ يَتَصَوَّرَ  الْمَسِيحُ فِيكُمْ.  غل 19:4) فلا نستطيع سوى أن نحب الجميع


أحبوا أعدائكم: هذه ليست فى قدرة الإنسان العادى فكيف ننفذها ؟ 
1. فى عهد النعمة، يعطينا الروح القدس هذه الإمكانية، وهى ليست بإمكانيات بشرية ؟ بل هى عطية إلهية.
ولكن النعمة لا تعطى إلاّ لمن يجاهد فى سبيلها 

لذلك فالسيد حدد شروط الجهاد حتى نحصل على هذه النعمة باركوا... أحسنوا... صلوا لأجل...

باركوا لا عنيكم : تكلموا عنهم وأمامهم بكل ما هو صالح 

 أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم: قدموا لهم ما أمكن خدمات وأعمال محبة ومجاملات

 صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم: أطلبوا بركة الله لهم ولذويهم فى صلواتكم 

لكى تكونوا أبناء أبيكم: حتى تستطيعوا أن تستمروا وتظهروا هكذا أمام الناس والملائكة، وتكونوا مشابهين فى المحبة لله أبيكم. 

هذا هو الكمال المسيحى. فالله يعطى من بركاته للجميع حتى الأشرار 
 يشرق شمسه على الأشرار. والسيد يعطينا أن يكون المثل الذى نقيس عليه هو كمال الآب السماوى، ومن يفعل يفرح الله.

أحببتم الذين يحبونكم :فهذه يصنعها حتى الأشرار، هذه تنتمى للإنسان العتيق، الذى هو بدون نعمة.

يتبع


----------



## amgd beshara (8 أغسطس 2012)

*محبة الاعداء في العهد القديم :*

محبة الاعداء هل توجد في العهد القديم ؟

تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك:

هل هذا نسخ لما قيل في العهد القديم ؟
لا .. لا يوجد مثل هذا عند الله فهو امسا و اليوم و الي الابد ليس فية تغيير ولا شبة ظل دوران  ( يع 1 : 17 / عب 13 : 8 )
الناموس لم يأمرهم أن يبغضوا أعداءهم ولكن تحب قريبك هذه وصية الناموس، أماّ تبغض عدوك فهى تعليم الكتبة. 
فوصية الناموس الأولى والعظمى هى المحبة. فالقريب فى نظرهم هو اليهودى. أما تفسير المسيح فنرى فيه أن السامرى هو قريبى. 
ونلمس فى الناموس بعض الوصايا التى تشير لمحبة العدو وقد نجد بعض الأيات التى قد تفهم على أنها كراهية للأعداء مثل (تث 6:23) وغيرها ولكن حتى نفهم هذه الأيات يجب أن نعلم أن الشعب اليهودى فى هذه المرحلة ما كان يميز بين الخطية والخاطئ، فحين يطلب منهم الله أن يكرهوا خاطئاً فكان هذا ليكرهوا الخطية التى يعملونها فلا يعملونها هم أيضاً 

و هذة بعض ايات محبة الاعداء من العهد القديم :


"إذا رأيت حمار مبغضك واقعًا تحت حمله وعدلت عن حلّه فلابد أن تحلّ معه" (خروج 23: 5)

"لا تكره أدوميًا لأنه أخوك، ولا تكره مصريًا لأنك كنت نزيلًا في أرضه" (سفر التثنية 23: 7)
و كان الادوميين و المصريين و لا يزال هم اشد الاعداء لليهود


يشبه الوحي نوراً، يكون ضعيفاً في البداية ثم يقوى تدريجياً ليسطع ويبهر. وهكذا كشف الله، منذ العهد القديم، عن أهمية المحبة ثم اكتملت في العهد الجديد.

 "لا تحتقر الغريب ولا تستحقه لأنك كنت غريباً في مصر" (خر 20:22)

 والآية الرائعة التالية: 

"وليكن عندكم الغريب الدخيل فيما بينكم كالأصيل منكم وكنفسك تحبه لأنكم كنتم غرباء في أرض مصر" (أخ 34:19). 

"وإذا عطش عدوّك فاسقه" (أم 21:25). 

ما اعظمك يا الهي حتي في وسط عصور الحروب و الغارات و الدمار كنت تدعونا دائما للمحبة انت حقا مصدر المحبة و انت صاحب كل العطايا الصالحة .. حياتنا لا تكفي ان نتأمل في شخصك الحاني المحب العجيب

يتبع


----------



## amgd beshara (8 أغسطس 2012)

*مين هو عدوي*

مين هو عدوي ؟

- هو الانسان اللي بيكرهني و ممكن يكون بيحسدني علي الخير اللى انا فية او بيحسدني علي نجاحي و يفرح في حزني و يضطهدني في لقمة عيشي و يحاربني 

و بعدين ربنا يجي يقولي حب عدوك .. طب ازاي !!!
مين يقدر يحب انسان بيكرهة ..صعب اوي يا رب

طب كمل معايا النص و هتعرف ربنا عايز يقول اية 
( فكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السماوات )
ربنا يقول : بص يا حبيبي الكلام اللى انا بطلبوا منك صعب الانسان الطبيعي يقدر يعملوا 
لكن انا عاوزك تتشبة بأبيك اللى ولدك في جرن المعمودية و ادالك الروح القدس انك تكون شبهة و ليك صورتة
انت مت و ادفنت و قمت معايا بقيت شبهي و اترسمت فيك صفاتي

و بالتالي انت عندك قدرات مش عند اي حد تاني و انا ميزتك 

- فأنت مطالب ان تتمم ما صنعة المسيح مع كل الناس

و كل محبة بتقدمها ليها تمن من ابوك السماوي 

( ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فأي اجر لكم )
دة مش حب ان حبيت اللى بيحبني فأنا مبحبهوش هو لكن بحب حبة ليا..بحب نفسي
لكن الحب الحقيقي اللى يبقي بدون مقابل


----------



## amgd beshara (8 أغسطس 2012)

*الرحمة :*

الرحمة هي لطف يتخطي ما يبدو عادلا 

-لو كنا متزمتين يبقي بنفتقر للنعمة و الحرية و لكن بدراسة كلمة الله نريد ان نتغير و هذا طبيعي !

- ربما تريد ان تنتقم و تقول
 ان ابديت رحمة للاخرين سينجون بفعلتهم و انا لا اريد ذلك .

لكن الله اله عادل و ما لم يطلب الشعب غفران الله سيواجههم بفعلتهك بدينونة بلا رحمة 
( لي النقمة انا اجازي يقول الرب ) عب 30 : 10
و لا يوجد انسان علي الارض او ملاك في السماء او شيطان في الهاوية يقدر ان يغير مشيئة الله الصالحة تجاهنا

عندما نواجة الامور بأنفسنا نقع في فوضي عارمة و لا نستطيع لم الامر 

- تقول انا اصلي و اصوم و مازالت المشكلة موجودة 
يقول الله لا يمكنك ان تبدي رحمة ما لم تنال رحمة مني

- لا ندرك ماذا نفعل حينما نقع في مشكلة فنقول سأساعد الله بأضافة بؤس الي الامي

في ديانات قديمة كانوا يصنعون صيوط ليضربوا انفسهم بها ليكفروا ن خطاياهم 
- لكن يسوع جلد عني و حمل الامي

_فلنتقدم بثقة الى عرش النعمة لكى_ ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عوناً فى حينه (عب 4:16 )

- نجد رحمة عندما نخطئ و نعمة تعيننا عند الحاجة 
هو يعلم عدم قدرتنا علي مواجهة الامور و متفهم ضعفاتنا 

الله يغيرنا و نحن نحرز تقدما 

- فالرحمة تعني ان تستر خطايا و زلات الاخرين تجاهك و تمضي للتصرف في شؤنك

- ما كان لنا علاقة مع الله ما لم يغفر لنا .. و نحن لن نبني علاقات ناجحة مع الاخرين ما لم نعطي غفران
 (اِغْضَبُوا وَلاَ تُخْطِئُوا. لاَ تَغْرُبِ الشَّمْسُ عَلَى غَيْظِكُمْ ..  اف 4 :26 )
 ( اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ  وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ ..مت 11 :28 )

يقول ان واجهت مشاكل تعال و انا اريحك .. انا اعينك و اقويك و املائك تعزيات و رحمة

عندما يكون طبعنا متساهلا تصبح الحياة اسهل كثيرا علينا 

يسوع هو الذبيح الكفاري الكافي و الاخير ... فلا حاجة ان  اجعل الاخرين يدفعون الثمن بل اقدم المحبة فأثير جنون ابليس

مهما كان شعورنا فأننا نستطيع فعل الصواب فقط شغل ارادتك و سيعمل الروح القدس في داخلك ليعطيك القوة علي فعل الصواب


----------



## amgd beshara (8 أغسطس 2012)

*كيفية تنفيذ الوصية؟*

دعونا نعترف أنّ محبّة الأعداء أمر غريب تمامًا على طبيعتنا البشريّة، بل إنّ الانتقام من أحبّ الأشياء إلى القلب البشريّ. ولا يوجد دين في العالم يحضّ الناس على أن يحبّوا أعداءهم، لكن على العكس من ذلك، نجد التحريض على الانتقام من الأعداء لكي تُشفى الصدورُ المليئةُ بالغل.
كانت هذه طبيعة البشر حتّى جاء المسيح، وسمعنا عجبًا يوم قال لسامعيه في موعظة الجبل: «سمعتم أنّه قيل: تحبّ قريبك وتُبِغضُ عدوّك؛ وأمّا أنا فأقول لكم: أحبّوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويضطهدونكم» (مت 43:5_44).
يا لها من كلمات ذهبيّة، ويا له من مستوى راقٍ ما طَمحَ إليه البشر يومًا. إنّها الروح المسيحيّة الحقّة كما عبّر عنها له كلّ المجد.
 ونحن نلاحظ النغمة التصاعديّة فيهذا القول: فالعداوة في القلب تقابل بالمحبّة، والتعبير عنها بالفم، أي باللعنة، يواجه بالبركة.
ثمّ بعد هذا يردف المسيح قائلاً: 
«لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات، فإنّه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين» (مت 45:5).
ألا نرى في هذا أنّ محبّة الأعداء تُبِرهِن بالدليل القاطع على أنّنا أبناء الآب السماويّ؟
إنّه مستوى لا نستطيع أن نصل إليه بأنفسنا، بل نحتاج إلى طبيعة جديدة، هي طبيعة الله. نحتاج أن نصير «شركاء الطبيعة الإلهيّة» حتّى يمكننا أن نتمثّل بالله كأولاد أحباء. 
«فكونوا متمثلين بالله كأولاد أحباء، واسلكوا في المحبّة»(أف 1:5).

وماذا يفعل الله أبونا السماويّ؟ أنّه يحسن إلى الجميع على حد سواء، حتّى إلى أولئك الذين به يكفرون. إنّه يشرق شمسه، ويرسل أمطاره دون اعتبار لموقف البشر منه أو من عطاياه، ودون النظر إلى استحقاقهم؛ وليس كما نفعل نحن عادة حين تتوقّف محبّتنا، ويتوقّف عطاؤنا على موقف الناس منّا، وعلى محبّتهم وتقديرهم لنا.
لكن عطاء الله لا يقف عند هذا الحدّ، بل إنّه أرسل ابنه الوحيد الحبيب إلى الأعداء لكي يعلن لهم محبّته
فلا عداواتنا ولا جهلنا حالا دون محبّته ودون بذله.
على أنّ المسيح لم يُعلّم فقط محبّة الأعداء، لكنّه عمل بما علّم، وفعل ما كان يناديبه.


لقد تواجه له المجد بعداوة لم يواجه بها إنسان، لقد تطاول عليه العبيد بمختلف الإهانات، ورؤساء الكهنة عوّجوا القضاء ليدينوه، وهيرودس احتقره، وبيلاطس أهدرحقوقه، وحكم عليه بعد أن نطق ببراءته، وعامّة الشعب هتفوا ضدّه، ثمّ غرس العسكر الرومان المسامير في يديه ورجليه؛ فكان رده على هؤلاء وأولئك
 "يا أبتاه أغفر لهم لأنّهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون".
نعم لقد أحبّ المسيح أعداءه، وغفر لهم، وصلّى من أجلهم، بل والتمس لهم العذر فيعدواتهم! إنّ المجنيّ عليه عادة لا يرى القضيّة إلاّ من جانبه هو، ولا يرى في الطرف الآخر إلاّ ما يدينه، لكنّ المسيح وقف محاميًا عن أعدائه.
لقد كان هذا الموقف من الأعداء موقفًا ثابتًا طوال حياته

وها هو بولس في سجن فيلبّي يشفق على السجّان الذي كان قبل لحظات يوقع عليه الضربات الشديدة، ويضبط رجليه مع سيلا في المقطرة، وينادي عليه بصوت عظيم قائلاً: «لا تفعل بنفسك سوءًا لأنّنا جميعنا ههنا»، وذلك عندما استلّ سيفه مزمعًا أن يقتل نفسه.

 وهو أيضًا كتب للمؤمنين في رومة موصيًا «فإن جاع عدوّك فأطعمه وإن عطش فاسقه،لأنّك إن فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على رأسه» (رو 20:12).

إنّ محبّة الأعداء ليست مسألة مشاعر أو عواطف بالدرجة الأولى، لكنّها قضيّة إرادة. إنّها تحتاج إلى نعمة من السماء، ويمكنها أن تظهر فقط عند الذين يتمتّعون بحياة جديدة من الله، والذين يسلكون في جدّة هذه الحياة.

حين كان يسوع معلّقًا على الصليب، وكانت أمّه حاضرة هناك مع بعض النساء الأخريات التقيّات، وكان هناك أيضًا تلميذ واحد: التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبّه. ولكن أين كان التلميذ بطرس الذي كان يعتمد على محبّته هو للربّ يسوع؟! لقد كان هناك في مكان بعيد،بقلب مكسور يبكي بدموع فائضة، يغطّيه الخجل والعار! لأنّه في وقت محنة سيّده أنكره وقال أمام اليهود إنّي لست أعرفه.. أمّا التلميذ يوحنّا الذي كان يثق في محبّة الربّ له،فكما كان في العلية، هكذا نراه عند الصليب؛ في موضع القرب من الربّ يسوع. وماذا كانت النتيجة؟ أصبح إناءً نافعًا ومستعدًّا ومؤهّلاً لخدمة سيّده إذ عهد إليه بالعناية بأمّه. وهكذا نرى: أنّ الثقة في محبّة الرب لنا تجعلنا مؤهّلين لخدمته وأتباعه مستحقّين أن ندعى تلاميذه.

يتبع


----------



## amgd beshara (8 أغسطس 2012)

*كيف احب اعدائي ؟*

الي هنا ربما لم اجد الطريقة التي انفز بها الوصية

كيف احب اعدائي ؟


 هل أصلى وأقدم خدمة وأبارك شخص أساء لى، وقلبى مملوء غضباً عليه ؟

 نقول نعم فهذا هو الجهاد، فالجهاد هو أن تغصب نفسك على شئ حسن صالح، لا رغبة لك أن تعمله، وفى مقابل جهادك تنسكب النعمة فيك. فتجد نفسك قادراً على حب عدوك، بل ستجد نفسك غير قادر أن تكرهه. وهذه الآية تثبت صحة وجهة نظر الأرثوذكسية فى أنه لا نعمة بدون جهاد. فالمحبة هى عطية من الله أى نعمة، وهذه لا تنسكب فينا بدون الجهاد الذى ذكره السيد المسيح


و حتي اللحظة دي صعب جدا اني احب عدوي : طب ازاي يا رب ؟

 - مقاومة المشاعر السلبية و عدم تبرير خطية عدم المحبة :
 اوعي تقول انا مبحبوش لانة مبيحبنيش .. لان في  اسباب تخليك متحبش انسان ..... لكن هل امام الله في سبب واحد يبررني ؟ 
و خطية عدم المحبة لازم اقدم عنها توبة و اقول حتي لو غلطان .. انا غلطان اكتر لاني مش قادر احبة
+ دي وصية تفضحني و تفضح انانيتي و خطيتي اللى مانعة محبتي 

 - التأمل و التفكير في محبة ربنا للخطاة : 
غاندي دة كان هندوسي وثني و لما زار انجلترا فضل واقف قصاد تمثال المسيح المصلوب يتأمل و مش قادر يصدق ان ممكن في حد حب العالم بالشكل دة
( انة لم يشفق علي ابنة )
من اجلي و من اجلك احنا اللى منستاهلش و اي رد للجميل لما اقول انت تحبني زي ما انت عايز لكن انا مش هحب اخويا
نبقي بنسبح و نقول لك القوة و المجد و نفسنا يا رب نرد الجميل و نعمل اي حاجة .. يقول حب اخوك اللى جنبك .. اقولة : سوري 
دة احنا طلعنا فلصوا

 - اتأمل في حياة القديسين اللى كانوا بيتمتعوا بالمحبة : و احد زي اسطفانوس مسكوة و فضلوا يحدفوة بالطوبو الحجارة علشان يفضل يتألم فترة لحد ما يموت .. حاجة صعبة جدا
لكنة وسط كل دة من فيض محبتة ربص للسما و قال اغفر لهم  ( لا تقم لهم هذة الخطية ) 
و اصبح وجهة كملاك من كتر حب المسيح اللى جواة
+دة احنا في بعض احيان مش عارفين نحب اهلنا اللى ربونا

- فكر في بركات محبة عدوك :
- تكسب عدوك دة 
- السلام القلبي : لان الكراهية فيها حزن و اضطراب و عدم سلام 
لكن الحب بيدي سلام للقلب .. اموال الدنيا كلها متسواش اني انام بليل مرتاح علي مخدتة


  -  لا نحمل في قلبنا كراهية لأحد مهما أخطأ إلينا … فالقلب الذي يسكنه الحب ، لا يجوز أن تسكنه الكراهية أيضاً .

   - لا نفرح مطلقاً بأي سوء يصيب من يسئ إلينا … وكما يقول الكتاب:
 " المحبة لا تفرح بالأثم "( 1كو 13: 6) … بل نحزن أن أصاب عدونا ضرر .

 -   علينا أن نرد الكراهية بالحب وبالأحسان … فنغير بذلك مشاعر المسيء إلينا … وكما قال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم :" هناك طريق تتخلص بها من عدوك ، وهي أن تحول ذلك العدو إلي صديق ".

-    مقابلة العداوه تزيدها اشتعالاً … والسكوت علي العداوه قد يبقيها حيث هي بلا زيادة … أما مقابلة العداوة بالمحبة ، فإنه يعالجها ويزيلها .

 -   لذلك لا تتكلم بالسوء علي عدوك ، لئلا تزيد قلبه عداوة … ومن الناحية العكسية إن وجدت فيه شيئاً صالحاً امتدحه … فهذا يساعد علي تغيير شعوره من نحوك .

-    أن وقع عدوك في ضائقة تقدم لمساعدته … فالكتاب يقول :
" أن جاع عدوك فاطعمه ، وأن عطش فاسقه "( رو 12: 20).



يقول الكتاب أيضاً :" لا يغلبنك الشر ، بل اغلب الشر الخير "( رو 12: 21) .. أنك إن قابلت العداوه بعداوة ، يكون الشر قد غلبك .. أما إن قابلتها بالحب فحينئذ تكون قد غلبت الشر بالخير .


----------



## amgd beshara (8 أغسطس 2012)

يرى القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن السيّد المسيح قد جاء ليرفعنا إلى كمال الحب، الذي في نظره يبلغ الدرجة التاسعة، مقدّمًا لنا هذه الدرجات هكذا: 

الدرجة الأولى: ألا يبدأ الإنسان بظلم أخيه. 

الدرجة الثانية: إذا أصيب الإنسان بظلم فلا يثأر لنفسه بظلم أشد، وإنما يكتفي بمقابلة العين بالعين والسن بالسن (المستوى الناموسي الموسوي). 

الدرجة الثالثة: ألا يقابل الإنسان من يسيء إليه بشر يماثله، إنّما يقابله بروح هادئ. 

الدرجة الرابعة: يتخلّى الإنسان عن ذاته، فيكون مستعدًا لاحتمال الألم الذي أصابه ظلمًا وعدوانًا. 

الدرجة الخامسة: في هذه المرحلة ليس فقط يحتمل الألم، وإنما يكون مستعدًا في الداخل أن يقبل الآلام أكثر مما يودّ الظالم أن يفعل به، فإن اغتصب ثوبه يترك له الرداء، وإن سخّره ميلاً يسير معه ميلين. 

الدرجة السادسة: أنه يحتمل الظلم الأكثر ممّا يودّه الظالم دون أن يحمل في داخله كراهيّة نحو العالم. 

الدرجة السابعة: لا يقف الأمر عند عدم الكراهيّة وإنما يمتد إلى الحب... "أحبّوا أعداءكم". 

الدرجة الثامنة: يتحوّل الحب للأعداء إلى عمل، وذلك بصنع الخير "أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم"، فنقابل الشرّ بعمل خير. 

الدرجة التاسعة والأخيرة: يصلّي المؤمن من أجل المسيئين إليه وطارديه. 
هكذا إذ يبلغ الإنسان إلى هذه الدرجة، ليس فقط يكون مستعدًا لقبول آلام أكثر وتعييرات وإنما يقدّم عوضها حبًا عمليًا ويقف كأب مترفّق بكل البشريّة، يصلّي عن الجميع طالبًا الصفح عن أعدائه والمسيئين إليه وطارديه، يكون متشبِّهًا بالله نفسه أب البشريّة كلها


----------



## amgd beshara (8 أغسطس 2012)

*اقوال الاباء في محبة الاعداء :*

فيما يلي بعض مقتطفات للآباء عن محبّة الأعداء: 


v لو لم يكن شريرًا ما كان قد صار لكم عدوًا. إذن اشتهوا له الخير فينتهي شرّه، ولا يعود بعد عدوًا لكم. إنه عدوّكم لا بسبب طبيعته البشريّة وإنما بسبب خطيّته! 

v كان شاول عدوًا للكنيسة، ومن أجله كانت تُقام صلوات فصار صديقًا لها. إنه لم يكف عن اضطهادها فحسب، بل وصار يجاهد لمساعدتها. كانت تُقام صلوات ضدّه، لكنها ليست ضدّ طبيعته بل ضدّ افتراءاته. لتكن صلواتكم ضدّ افتراءات أعدائكم حتى تموت، أما هم فيحيون. لأنه إن مات عدوّكم تفقدونه كعدوّ ولكنكم تخسرونه كصديق أيضًا. وأما إذا ماتت افتراءاته فإنكم تفقدونه كعدوّ وفي نفس الوقت تكسبونه كصديق. 

v عندما تعانون من قسوة عدوّكم تذكّروا قول الرب: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لو 23: 34) 
القدّيس أغسطينوس

v لا تفيدنا الصلاة من أجل الأصدقاء بقدر ما تنفعنا لأجل الأعداء!... فإن صليّنا من أجل الأصدقاء لا نكون أفضل من العشّارين، أمّا إن أحببنا أعداءنا وصليّنا من أجلهم فنكون قد شابهنا الله في محبّته للبشر. 

v يجب أن نتجنّب العداوة مع أي شخص كان، وإن حصلت عداوة مع أحد فلنسالمه في اليوم ذاته... وإن انتقدك الناس (على ذلك) فالله يكافئك. أمّا إن انتظرت مجيء خصمك إليك ليطلب منك السماح فلا فائدة لك من ذلك، لأنه يسلبك جائزتك ويكسب لنفسه البركة
القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 

الكمال 

إذ يتحدّث عن درجات الكمال ويبلغ إلى قمّتها، أي حب الجميع حتى الأعداء بلا مقابل، يُعلن السيّد غاية ذلك ألاَ وهو الدخول في الحياة الكاملة والتشبّه بالله نفسه، إذ يقول: "لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات. فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين. لأنه إن أحببتم الذين يحبّونكم فأي أجر لكم؟! أليس العشّارون أيضًا يفعلون ذلك؟! وإن سلّمتم على إخوتكم فقط، فأي فضل تصنعون؟ أليس العشّارون أيضًا يفعلون هكذا؟! فكونوا أنتم كاملين، كما أن أباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل" [45-48]. 
إن كانت غاية الله فينا أن يرانا أولاده نحمل صورته فينا وننجذب إليه بالحب لنحيا معه في أحضانه الإلهيّة ننعم بأمجاده، فإن غاية حياتنا الروحيّة ولقائنا معه هو أن ننعم بأبوّته لنا ونتأهل لنصير على مثاله فنحسب كاملين كما هو كامل!
v إنه يقول: الذين تشكّلت أساليب فكرهم فصارت مترفّقة ومملوءة حبًا نحو إخوتهم على مثال صلاح أبيهم، هم أبناء له!
القدّيس غريغوريوس النيسي 

v إذ لا يمكننا أن نصير كالله في الجوهر، لكنّه بالتقدّم في الفضيلة نتشبّه بالله، حيث يمنحنا الرب هذه النعمة!
البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي 

v للمسيح إخوة مشابهون له، يحملون صورة طبيعته الإلهيّة خلال طريق التقدّيس، لأنه هكذا يتشكّل المسيح فينا... الذين يصيرون شركاء الطبيعة الإلهيّة خلال شركة الروح القدس، يحملون ختم شبه المسيح الفائق ويشِع في نفوس القدّيسين الجمال الذي لا يُعبّر عنه
القدّيس كيرلّس الكبير




إن محبة الله لنا لا تدرك ولا تتغير ، ومحبته لنا لم تبدأ من الوقت الذى صولحنا فيه معه بدم إبنه ، لكنه أحبنا قبل إنشاء العالم ، قبل أن نولد حتى بذلك نصير أبناءه مع إبنه الوحيد .

إلهى .. أنت تحتضن وجودى برعايتك ، وكأنك لا تتطلع لآخر سواى .. تسهر علىَ وكأنك نسيت الخليقة كلها .. تهبنى عطاياك وكأنى أنا وحدى موضوع حبك .. ليتنى أحبك يا إلهى كما أحببتنى أولاً .
( القديس أغسطينوس )

من لا يتعجب من حكمة أسرارك التي لا تدرك إذ و أنت وحيد في ذاتك تسكن في الوف و ربوات من قديسيك و صانعي ارادتك بغير انقسام أو تفريق . كل حبيب لك يظن أنك أنت له وحده لأنه يشعر أنه هو ليس لأحد سواك يظن أنك حال فيه وحده و أنه كفء لسكناك مع أنك أنت مالئ السموات و الأرض . فكل واحد يراك كامل فيه كما في مرآة . أعطنا أن ندخل بك الي هيكل نفوسنا لكي ننظرك و نتنعم بك و نأكل من شجرة الحياة التي أثمرت داخلنا .
( الشيخ الروحانى )

ما هو السؤال الذي وجهه الرب لبطرس بعد قيامته سوي أتحبني ؟ و لم يكن كافياً أن يوجه هذا السؤال مرة واحدة بل مرتين و ثلاث مرات . ثلاث مرات الخوف أنكر و ثلاث مرات الحب يعترف . هوذا بطرس يحب الرب لكن ماذا يمكنه أن يعمله للرب ؟ و مهما قدمت من شيء فهذا قد اقتبلته من الله لترده .
( القديس أغسطينوس )

لقد خلقتنا لك يا الله و نفوسنا ستظل بلا راحة حتي تستريح فيك .
( القديس أغسطينوس )

لقد كنت معي ولكن أنا من أجل شقاوتي لم أكن معك يا الله .
( القديس أغسطينوس )

وأسفاه إنه من السهل أن تطلب أشياء من الله ولا تطلب الله نفسه كأن العطية أفضل من العاطي .
( القديس أغسطينوس )

ربي .. لست أدري ما تحمله لي الأيام لكن سيدي الحبيب يكفيني شيئاً واحداً ثقتي أنك معي تعتني بي وتحارب عني .
( القديس أغسطينوس )


----------



## amgd beshara (8 أغسطس 2012)

المصادر :
تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب لانجيل متي 
تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري لانجيل متي
مقالة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث عن محبة الاعداء
عظة ابونا بولس جورج بعنوان ( حبوا اعدائكم )
عظة لجويس ماير بعنوان ( الرحمة و المغفرة )
منتدي المحبة

و للالهنا كل مجد و كرامة الى الابد امين
اذكروني في صلاتكم


----------

